# Event viewer and System Locale



## vrossign (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello!

I have an *English* Windows Server 2008 with a *French langage pack*.
In the language settings, I've set System locale to English but user interface to French.

Still the events in Event Viewer are in French. I want them in English to be forwarded with Snare to a log collector...

What am I doing wrong here ?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

There are several places to change language, see if the following article helps (Vista and 2008 share similar code and features):
http://www.tipandtrick.net/2008/how...ge-including-welcome-screen-in-windows-vista/


----------



## vrossign (Dec 4, 2012)

Unfortunately I already tried all the settings you pointed out.


----------

